# Kobold Press’ DEEP MAGIC Will Revolutionize Your View of Pathfinder RPG Spellcasting… Forever!



## Zaukrie (Jun 19, 2014)

Great book. As a 4G DM, I am able to steal some great ideas.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 20, 2014)

I own this book and it is as awesome as you suspect it is.


----------

